# memorial weekend riding



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

We went to Pine Center and Red Top
Pine Center
































Phil got stuck in an innocent looking hole








almost lost my shoe








puling Phil out













Kara & Phil





















all he wanted to do is throw rocks in the mud hole








I drench Phil:rockn:




yep an unscheduled dismount!!
I bent my tie rod and brake lever and in this pic i realize it was to close for comfort








see








more rock tossing
























couldn't be happier








well we bent the tie rod back and headed for the truck. after i went throw the hole a few more times!
we got back to the camper and found this in my right rear








we had a grate time:rockn:


----------

